# لماذا يُرسَل رابط (لنك) في المنتديات؟



## الفصول الاربعة (1 يناير 2015)

لماذا يُرسَل رابط (لنك) في المنتديات؟

الروابط تُرسل من عضو في منتدى لعضو آخر، وهي وسيلة تعريفية اشارة الى  موضوعٍ ما، حتى يطّلع عليهِ ذلك العضو لأمرِ يتعلق بمضمونه،
الغرض منه : التبليغ ، الإطلاع، ابداء الرأي، طلب صلاة، للتفاعل مع مؤلَف، للدخول في حوار .. الخ.	
والرابط بمثابة دعوة محبة تتضمن تقدير واحترام (مِن المرسِل الى المُرسَل اليهِ)
وعلى المرسَل اليهِ أن يدخل الموضوع ويتفاعل معه على مبدأ رد التحية والسلام، وتعميقا لعلاقات المودة والأخوّة والتآلف والمحبة والاحترام بين أعضاء المنتدى الواحد، وتشجيعاً لصاحب الدعوة أيضاً.
فهل سنلبي دعوات احباءنا وزملاءنا وإخوتنا المرسَلة (عبر روابط مواضيعهم) أم لا؟
وهل سنبقى نبرّر عدم  التفاعل مع المواضيع المتميزة بأعذار كثيرة، بالرغم من ظهورنا وتواجدنا في المنتدى؟!!
وهل هناك أسباب معينة أخرى (لا نعرفها) تبرّر عدم تلبية (البعض) لدعوات الاصدقاء؟؟
سؤال يبقى بابه مفتوحاً على مصراعيهِ، والذي يحّب المشاركة، ألف أهلاً وسهلاً به.

والرب يبارك حياتكم
وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير
​


----------



## aymonded (1 يناير 2015)

كل سنة وانت في ملء نعمة الله وفرح الروح القدس، بالطبع كل عضو يُرسل لعضو آخر موضوع ما أو مشاركة ما، هو القصد أنه يُرسل له ما يراه مفيداً للجميع ولكي يتشارك الكل معاً بتفاعل المحبة معاً لكي نبني بعضنا البعض، ولكن أحياناً لا يدخل بعض الأعضاء في بعض الموضوعات، والتي قد يراها لا تناسبه أو لا يجد الرد الكافي، أو قد لا تكون محور اهتمامه، أو ربما يأجل الاطلاع عليها بسبب ضيق الوقت أو بكونه مشغول بشيء آخر، أو ربما قرأ الفكرة قبل ذلك.. الخ الخ، لأن الأسباب قد تكون كثيرة جداً ومتعدده للغاية وتختلف من شخص لآخر ومن وقت لآخر، لكن في النهاية كلنا بنحاول أن نقدم ما يتناسب مع الجميع بقدر الإمكان، والقصد أن نتفاعل مع بعضنا البعض ونتشارك في أحاسيسنا ومشاعرنا وكل ما ننفعل به لكي نفيد ونستفاد... 

حقيقي اشكرك بجد على موضوعك الهام للغاية 
النعمة تكون معك كل حين آمين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يناير 2015)

*موضوع مهم جدا 
بس فعﻻ كتير بيبقى عدم الرد انشغال وضيق الوقت 
انا فى مواضيع كتير مش برد عليها 
وده لكذا سبب 
اولهم ان شايفة ردى مش هيفيد 
او لغة الحوار صعبة 
وكتير بيبقى فى مواضيع محتاجة حكمة فى الرد
وده ببختلف من شخص ﻻخر 
كل سنة وانت طيب بحيك ع الموضوع الرائع 
*


----------



## paul iraqe (1 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع

فعلا انا اؤيدك على ما تفضلت به واحب اضيف شئ معين

العضو عندما يرسل لنك الى عضو اخر بحد ذاته هو دليل على اهمية العضو المرسل اليه واهمية رأيه ايضا

وكذلك هو احترام العضو المرسل الى المرسل اليه والا لما ارسل لنكا له

عاشت الايادي على المجهود الرائع

كل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------



## النهيسى (1 يناير 2015)

موضوعك مهم جدا اخى الغالى
*أننى أرى مدام عضو ارسل لعضو آخر رابط معين
فيجب الأطلاع على الرابط والتفاعل معه
*​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (2 يناير 2015)

هذا الموضوع، أرسلتُ رابطه لأغلب الأعضاء، 
وهو نوع من الاستفتاء أيضاً، سيوضّح مدى 
جديتهم بالاستجابة للروابط المرسلة اليهم.

مع خالص محبتي
وكل عام انتم ومنتدانا بالف خير​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (2 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> كل سنة وانت في ملء نعمة الله وفرح الروح القدس، بالطبع كل عضو يُرسل لعضو آخر موضوع ما أو مشاركة ما، هو القصد أنه يُرسل له ما يراه مفيداً للجميع ولكي يتشارك الكل معاً بتفاعل المحبة معاً لكي نبني بعضنا البعض، ولكن أحياناً لا يدخل بعض الأعضاء في بعض الموضوعات، والتي قد يراها لا تناسبه أو لا يجد الرد الكافي، أو قد لا تكون محور اهتمامه، أو ربما يأجل الاطلاع عليها بسبب ضيق الوقت أو بكونه مشغول بشيء آخر، أو ربما قرأ الفكرة قبل ذلك.. الخ الخ، لأن الأسباب قد تكون كثيرة جداً ومتعدده للغاية وتختلف من شخص لآخر ومن وقت لآخر، لكن في النهاية كلنا بنحاول أن نقدم ما يتناسب مع الجميع بقدر الإمكان، والقصد أن نتفاعل مع بعضنا البعض ونتشارك في أحاسيسنا ومشاعرنا وكل ما ننفعل به لكي نفيد ونستفاد...
> 
> حقيقي اشكرك بجد على موضوعك الهام للغاية
> النعمة تكون معك كل حين آمين​



أشكرك اخي الغالي 
aymonded
على سبق المرور والاستجابة لدعوتي
للحوار حول مضمون هذا الرابط
سأرّد إجمالاً، بعد تكامل ردود بقية الاعضاء.
بركة الرب معك
وكل عام وانتم بالف خير​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (2 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا
> بس فعﻻ كتير بيبقى عدم الرد انشغال وضيق الوقت
> انا فى مواضيع كتير مش برد عليها
> وده لكذا سبب
> ...



شكرا اختي R.O.R.O
على المرور والمداخلة الجميلة
بركة رب المجد معكم
وكل عام وانتم بالف خير​


----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2015)

موضوع مهم فعلا 
انا الي اشوف الاكثرية بيشاركو وهذا يكون دعم وتشجيع للاستمرار في الكتابة لصاحب الموضوع ، من جانب اخر ربما يقرؤا الموضوع وياخذو خبرة منه لكن بدون تعليق انا لااعرف السبب ربما ضيق الوقت لديهم لايستطيعو الرد لجميع المواضيع اسباب كثيرة
ولكن قدر الامكان يجب التجاوب مع المواضيع
 لنستفاد كلنا ونساعد بعضنا البعض
شكرااا جزيلا لموضوعك البناء
الرب يديم خدمتك ​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (3 يناير 2015)

paul iraqe قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع
> 
> فعلا انا اؤيدك على ما تفضلت به واحب اضيف شئ معين
> 
> ...



أشكرك اخي الغالي
paul iraqe
على التعليق الرائع
فعلا هذا الذي اعنيه في موضوعي

بركة الرب معك دائماً​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (3 يناير 2015)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوعك مهم جدا اخى الغالى
> *أننى أرى مدام عضو ارسل لعضو آخر رابط معين
> فيجب الأطلاع على الرابط والتفاعل معه
> *​



شكرا اخي الغالي 
النهيسي
على محبتك وتعليقك الرائع
بركة يسوع معكم دائما​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (4 يناير 2015)

كلدانية قال:


> موضوع مهم فعلا
> انا الي اشوف الاكثرية بيشاركو وهذا يكون دعم وتشجيع للاستمرار في الكتابة لصاحب الموضوع ، من جانب اخر ربما يقرؤا الموضوع وياخذو خبرة منه لكن بدون تعليق انا لااعرف السبب ربما ضيق الوقت لديهم لايستطيعو الرد لجميع المواضيع اسباب كثيرة
> ولكن قدر الامكان يجب التجاوب مع المواضيع
> لنستفاد كلنا ونساعد بعضنا البعض
> ...




شكرا اختي كلدانية 
على التعليق الرائع والرأي الجميل
بركة الرب معكم دائماً​​


----------



## soul & life (7 يناير 2015)

صدقنى لو اقولك انها بتكون محرجة للشخص الراسل انك تدعو الاخرين للمشاركة والاخر يتجاهل دعوتك وانا شعرت بيها اكتر من مرة ..

اولا اسفة لان مشاركتى أتأخرت لكن عالم ربنا غصب عنى بسبب ظروفى ودربكة العيد والامتحانات ...
بصراحة  انا جربت ولاحظت انه التفاعل اصبح قليل جدا وانك ممكن تبعت اللينك  ليتشارك الجميع ويستفيد منه ومن ما يحتويه الموضوع  و مش علشان تجميع تقييمات او شىء من هذا القبيل  لكن لما لاحظت التفاعل قل وانها ممكن تتفهم غلط بطلت ابعت لينكات
عموما بتمنى تفاعل الاعضاء فى المواضيع يكون احسن من كده ..
وميرسى لطرح الموضوع واهتمام حضرتك  بالمنتدى و الرب يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (9 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> صدقنى لو اقولك انها بتكون محرجة للشخص الراسل انك تدعو الاخرين للمشاركة والاخر يتجاهل دعوتك وانا شعرت بيها اكتر من مرة ..
> 
> اولا اسفة لان مشاركتى أتأخرت لكن عالم ربنا غصب عنى بسبب ظروفى ودربكة العيد والامتحانات ...
> بصراحة  انا جربت ولاحظت انه التفاعل اصبح قليل جدا وانك ممكن تبعت اللينك  ليتشارك الجميع ويستفيد منه ومن ما يحتويه الموضوع  و مش علشان تجميع تقييمات او شىء من هذا القبيل  لكن لما لاحظت التفاعل قل وانها ممكن تتفهم غلط بطلت ابعت لينكات
> ...



شكرا اختي الفاضلة
soul & life
على الرد الجميل والتعليق الرائع
والحق يُقال ومن غير مجاملة
حضرتكِ، من الأعضاء اللذين
يحترمون اصحاب الروابط الواردة من الاعضاء
وتشاركين بالمواضيع بكل فاعلية ومحبة.

بركة يسوع معكم دائماً​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2018)

اخى الغالى .......  اشكرك على موضوعك الرائع---
الى مشوفتوش غير دلوقتى---
 فعلا اعترف انى كنت كتير مهتمش انى ارد-- كتير كنت مدخلش اصلا -- كتير كنت اقراء و معلقش---
بعتزر لكل عضو ارسل لى مخصوص و اجهد نفسه و وصل لحد بروفايلى علشان يضع لى موضوع معين  بكل محبه و انا مشوفتش المجهود و مشوفتش المحبه دى و تعاملت بغباء او عدم فهم او عدم ادراك-- او ....عدم محبه .....
حتى لو كنت قريته ...كتير مكلفتش خاطرى انى حتى مجرد اشكر العضو دا انه  افتكرنى .... 
يا ريت تسامحونى


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (29 يونيو 2019)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اخى الغالى .......  اشكرك على موضوعك الرائع---
> الى مشوفتوش غير دلوقتى---
> فعلا اعترف انى كنت كتير مهتمش انى ارد-- كتير كنت مدخلش اصلا -- كتير كنت اقراء و معلقش---
> بعتزر لكل عضو ارسل لى مخصوص و اجهد نفسه و وصل لحد بروفايلى علشان يضع لى موضوع معين  بكل محبه و انا مشوفتش المجهود و مشوفتش المحبه دى و تعاملت بغباء او عدم فهم او عدم ادراك-- او ....عدم محبه .....
> ...



تحياتي  وأمنياتي ومحبتي   الاخوية


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (29 يونيو 2019)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اخى الغالى .......  اشكرك على موضوعك الرائع---
> الى مشوفتوش غير دلوقتى---
> فعلا اعترف انى كنت كتير مهتمش انى ارد-- كتير كنت مدخلش اصلا -- كتير كنت اقراء و معلقش---
> بعتزر لكل عضو ارسل لى مخصوص و اجهد نفسه و وصل لحد بروفايلى علشان يضع لى موضوع معين  بكل محبه و انا مشوفتش المجهود و مشوفتش المحبه دى و تعاملت بغباء او عدم فهم او عدم ادراك-- او ....عدم محبه .....
> ...



تحياتي  وأمنياتي ومحبتي   الاخوية


----------

